# Cold smoking a little salmon



## crankybuzzard (Jan 7, 2017)

Woke up to 10 degrees this morning, so it's definitely cold smoke time here.  

2 days ago I picked up a wild caught salmon filet from our local fish market.  It weighed in at just over 3 pounds. 












IMG_1623.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 7, 2017






Trimmed off the belly and the tail to hot smoke for the bride and then covered the big filet with a mixture of kosher salt, brown sugar, and a wee bit of white pepper. 












IMG_1624.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 7, 2017


















IMG_1625.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 7, 2017






Cured in the frig for around 24 hours and a LOT of moisture was pulled out. 












IMG_1626.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 7, 2017


















IMG_1627.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 7, 2017






Rinsed it off, tasted good, so into the frig for pellicle formation overnight.  Didn't get pics, but it's in the smoker now ginning along at 54 degrees with sugar maple smoke. 

Probe 3 is the ambient temp outside. It's now up to 24 outside.  Probe 1 and 2 are top inside temp and grate temp.  












IMG_1628.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 7, 2017






More later (about 8-10 hours)


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice start Charlie 

At least it's not snowing there

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 7, 2017)

tropics said:


> Nice start Charlie
> At least it's not snowing there
> Richie



That was yesterday!  Almost an inch of the white crap.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2017)

Looks good Charlie!

This is a favorite of mine!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 7, 2017)

I'll trade ya my 20+ inches of snow for your 1"!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 7, 2017)

That's it? One file? 

You will be back at it next week.

Nice fish. Show us some sliced .


----------



## jokensmoken (Jan 7, 2017)

Looking good...If I might ask, what's your salt to brown sugar ratio?
Walt.


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 7, 2017)

Looking good Charlie!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 7, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> That's it? One file?
> 
> You will be back at it next week.
> 
> Nice fish. Show us some sliced .



That's all the bride and her mother wanted.   I'll be doing more for sure, happens every year. 

Sliced shots around 9 PM central.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 7, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Looking good...If I might ask, what's your salt to brown sugar ratio?
> Walt.



I do 1/2 cup brown sugar to 1 cup kosher salt.  White pepper until the mix tastes right.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 7, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'll trade ya my 20+ inches of snow for your 1"!



Nah, I'm good, all melted now!  :biggrin:


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 7, 2017)

Taking on a little color.  Love the smell of sugar maple smoke!













IMG_8060.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 7, 2017






Gouda and muenster cheese just went in as well.


----------



## jokensmoken (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks...That's about what I use too...Just curious...I like to keep up on what everybody's doing...Some of the recipes I get here are amazing...
Seems like I got something new to try all the time...


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 7, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Thanks...That's about what I use too...Just curious...I like to keep up on what everybody's doing...Some of the recipes I get here are amazing...
> Seems like I got something new to try all the time...



This place will put some weight on you for sure!  :laugh1:


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 7, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> This place will put some weight on you for sure!  :laugh1:



I had to buy a new belt! Lol


----------



## daveomak (Jan 7, 2017)

Looking good.....   What else you got in there ????   Looks like biltong ....  or maybe fish trimmings......


----------



## sundown farms (Jan 8, 2017)

For us newbies to cold smoking we would appreciate a quick run down on what you have in the smoker. I am like you as I want to do more than just one thing. Life is too short to only smoke one "something" at a time. But, the meat is too expensive to screw it up...at least screw it up too badly. Clearly you had a package deal figured out.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 8, 2017)

Good morning all. 

I did maximize my smoke for sure.   3# salmon went 22 hours, biltong smoked for 8, and the cheese smoked for 4.  

Highest temp in the pit was around 65, and that was when the sun was shining full on the front door.  Average temp was 54 for the duration.  

Salmon is resting, ill slice it when the bride gets up.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 8, 2017)

Looking good there amigo.

I gotta do some salmon soon.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 8, 2017)

Yummy looking Salmon.  Can never smoke too much of it.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 8, 2017)

All done.  I think this one may convert me over to really liking the cold smoked salmon!   Using the white pepper and the sugar maple smoke, I'm digging it!













IMG_8064.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 8, 2017


















IMG_8066.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Jan 8, 2017


----------



## jokensmoken (Jan 8, 2017)

Outstanding...Hope it tastes as marvellous as it looks.
I anxiously await winter for my cold smoking every year.
My preference as far as salmon goes has always been cold smoking...Ive an old working fridge I'm contemplating converting to a cold smoker using a smoke generator,a small circulating fan and some sort of humidity control...There's simply not enough cold days for making the cheeses and fish...Not to mention the biltong and jerky.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2017)

Darn Buzzard....   That looks good enough to eat...   I know I'd eat it...


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 8, 2017)

CB, Tasty looking goodies in your smoker !


----------



## tropics (Jan 8, 2017)

Charlie I'll have mine with a Bagel & Cream Cheese,that is the only way I like Salmon beautifully done

Richie


----------

